# 240 gallon Pics Pics Pics



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

So I have been gone a while because I have been without a camera but now I got one and here are some pics! I moved from beeing on the 3rd story and now I am on the bottom floor which is the reason I now can have a 240 gallon. Now all my fish live together


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nice..sand always looks alot better than gravel.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

wow!! very nice cichlid collection!! doe that arowana get punked sometimes by the jag or fh?


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanx Jun! But to answer your question.....nope! My cichlids act like the arrowanna isnt even there. They fight with eachother before they fight with him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking "community". You have quite a wide variety of fish living together in one huge tank, it's really beeautifu.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love that white midas!

nice looking FH too. very active tank you have


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet tank.









Are these two pairing up?

how cool would that be a black barred devil.

What is that black striped fish anyway?


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes they are pairing up!! The black striped fish you see there is straight from Jeff Rapps. Not very common fish at all.....I think hes the only place you can get them but they are part of the Red Devil/Midas complex and has awesome personality just like the Midas/Red Devils. Its called an Arrow Cichlid (Amphilophus Zaliosis) spelling might be off a lil on the scientific name but you can find them on his web site. As soon as I found out they were part of the Midas/Red Devil complex I had to get one and he is now one of my fav. fish right next to my Midas. The other fish in that picture was sold to me as a Golden Flowerhorn. The offspring should be very interesting if all goes well. I will be keeping you guys updated as this situation goes further. THANX FOR ALL THE COMMENTS!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn,Very nice.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you want a tank with your midas love your setup an fish really is brilliant. especially love your black fish your jag and your white an orange midas.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice zaliosis!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Damn,Very nice. bowdown.gif bowdown.gif





> Do you want a tank with your midas love your setup an fish really is brilliant. especially love your black fish your jag and your white an orange midas.





> Very nice zaliosis! thumb.gif


Well I thank all 3 of you very much....I have been havin a hard time gettin a succesful batch of fry out of my Midas but I did manage to get about 10 this last time. He is breeding with both of my Red Devils and they are getting better at it so I might have some offspring here in a lil while for anyone interested. Also trying to get the Arrow Cichlid and Golden Flowerhorn to pair up like I mentioned before. All in all I am havein a blast with this tank


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesome tank, love the aro.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome tank, but IMO that still isnt big enough for all of them to live together!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

for now....its big enough.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Ya there nice but problems will arise sooner than later.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Yes they are pairing up!! The black striped fish you see there is straight from Jeff Rapps. Not very common fish at all.....I think hes the only place you can get them but they are part of the Red Devil/Midas complex and has awesome personality just like the Midas/Red Devils. Its called an Arrow Cichlid (Amphilophus Zaliosis) spelling might be off a lil on the scientific name but you can find them on his web site. As soon as I found out they were part of the Midas/Red Devil complex I had to get one and he is now one of my fav. fish right next to my Midas. The other fish in that picture was sold to me as a Golden Flowerhorn. The offspring should be very interesting if all goes well. I will be keeping you guys updated as this situation goes further. THANX FOR ALL THE COMMENTS!


OHHH yeah!! thats right now I remember you posting it before. Still cool as then. damn.. I want one.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Ya there nice but problems will arise sooner than later.


Dont be jealous


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is one awesome collection of fish to have all in the same tank. Gorgeous.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

real nice but i think it would look better with more decorations in the middle it looks to empty now i think


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > Ya there nice but problems will arise sooner than later.
> 
> 
> Dont be jealous :rasp:


Not jealous


----------



## catzilla22 (Jun 27, 2006)

sand does look much better than gravel, it brings out the fishes colors, but how do u clean it without sucking the sand out all the time...we bought a python a week ago .....love it, it works great and it takes much less time to do a water change than the 5gal. jug we used to have, would that work on sand or is the suction to strong, i would to change my gravel to sand....but, once again how do u keep it it clean without sucking it out


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> sand does look much better than gravel, it brings out the fishes colors, but how do u clean it without sucking the sand out all the time...we bought a python a week ago .....love it, it works great and it takes much less time to do a water change than the 5gal. jug we used to have, would that work on sand or is the suction to strong, i would to change my gravel to sand....but, once again how do u keep it it clean without sucking it out


Hey man thanx alot! But about the python....haha I used to use a 5 gallon bucket myself and that jut sux but yes the python is a miracle! I wouldnt have this many tanks without it....or at least I don think. Anyways....you jus gotta leaarn how to use it on sand. This sand I got from Home Depot....its called silica sand or something....I got a couple 100lbs bags for about $300 all together. There are different grades of sand. This grade is a lil bigger so I think that als helps. But the crap and stuff from the fish all sits righ on top of the sand so it just comes right up....I say go for it....looks much nicer









Hey smallmouth.....nice fish! Can I get a Full tank shot?? Is that dovii Male or Female?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy pictures Batman!









MOVED to where it goes...


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Unfortunately I moved 5000 miles and gave my fish to a cichlid forum moderator so I have no full shots. The fish your referring too was my favorite It was a male Parachromis Loiselli.

Thanks BTW!!

My next cichlid will be a male Barred Midas I love those fish!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

loving the silver


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

iam after a Zaliosus but iam after a smaller one than that one youve got(Very Nice Zaliosus by the way)







do you know were i can get one from apart from jeff rapps???(nothing against him by the way i just prefer to go to my local store or of aquarist-classified.co.uk

sorry WRONG POST


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> The fish your referring too was my favorite It was a male Parachromis Loiselli.


Oh wow...that fish had some nice color!



> iam after a Zaliosus but iam after a smaller one than that one youve got(Very Nice Zaliosus by the way) thumb.gif do you know were i can get one from apart from jeff rapps???(nothing against him by the way i just prefer to go to my local store or of aquarist-classified.co.uk


Thanx machine! But....the only place I have seen Zaliosus is on Jeff Rapps site and I also wanted a smaller one but I am not dissapointed at all. This guy is full of personality. I think you might have a hard time findig them anywhere else.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow thats a sick tank


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

If you are talking to me....thank you very much!

Hey smallmouth....what size tank was yours in the pictures?


----------

